# 2017 Changes



## Submerge (Sep 7, 2002)

Anyone know when orders are opening? Also anyone know what changes we should expect?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Submerge said:


> Anyone know when orders are opening? Also anyone know what changes we should expect?


Only change is the addition of an optional black optics package for both the TT and TTS

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3-discussion-207/2017-tt-tts-order-guide-2899908/


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I ordered mine June 6th last year which was I believe the earliest date possible in the US. And then waited until Nov 20th for delivery (TTS not built until after TT builds in early October, late ship by a week, late port transition to dealer by a week, ....) .


----------



## Submerge (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info! I read that under tech package, that CarPlay is included? I wonder how car play works without a capacitive screen? Wouldn't this look weird on the virtual cockpit screen?


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Submerge said:


> Thanks for the info! I read that under tech package, that CarPlay is included? I wonder how car play works without a capacitive screen? Wouldn't this look weird on the virtual cockpit screen?


It could be that the MMI and/or wheel controls can be used like a virtual mouse for item selection. I'm very curious how they'll implement CarPlay and Android Auto. If they do it right, it could be spectacular; if they do it wrong, godawful.

We'll see.


----------

